# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Serviced Apartment Chains originating in Africa

## Africa

Good afternoon 


I am researching serviced apartment chains worldwide and I was hoping to get some information on hotel chains which offer apartments or dedicated serviced apartment locations, which originate in Africa.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Kind regards

Bard Vos

----------

